# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Обзор BAe Hawk 100 Сергея Галицкого

## Oleg

http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...k100/index.htm

я бы еще поругал ниши - переднюю может и будет плохо видно, но она совсем ничего общего не имеет с оригиналом, задние тоже надо менять - не понятно как туда колесо поместиться :(

да и сами колеса тоже смешные

не так давно наш Геннадий К. печатал модел в М-хобби (вариант с кошкой) - кабина, ниши, колеса - все смола

а я взял только кабину неомеги, колеса наверно экипажевские будут, хоть Генна и говорил, что они у экипажа меньше чем надо
с фонарем я намудрил - он хоть и был чистый и прозрачный, но настолько толстый и волнистый.... сточил изнутри и перерезал по новой шнур, осталось отполировать

вот такие вот дела

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за добавление!

----------


## Oleg

с разрешения маэстро привожу *отрывки* из статьи Геннадия:
Не Хасегава, блин….

BAe Hawk-100

Производитель: Airfix, Великобритания
Характеристика: пластиковая, литая, 114 деталей (в т.ч. прозрачные), декаль на 3 варианта

Копийность: 7
Сборка: 7
Декаль: 9
Упаковка и инструкция: 8

Мастерство пилота современных ВВС оттачивается на протяжении долгих лет. Использовать для подготовки/переподготовки строевые машины не только нерентабельно, но и рискованно. Поэтому для любой страны, обладающей военным авиапарком, необходим лёгкий учебный самолёт, в идеале имитирующий поведение того или иного типа авиавооружения, к эксплуатации которого готовится будущий пилот. В Великобритании такой «летающей партой» является реактивный Hawk, созданный специалистами фирмы BAe Systems. С целью расширить функциональные возможности данного самолёта, на его базе создан лёгкий штурмовик Hawk-100, модель которого представляется Вашему вниманию. 
Коробка содержит довольно большой набор деталей из светло-серого пластика. Модель создана фирмой Airfix относительно недавно, об этом говорит внутренняя расшивка поверхности планера. В набор входят детали вооружения, подвесных баков, фигуры пилотов. Справедливости ради стоит сказать, что фигуры пилотов, и детали интерьера мне не понравились ввиду своей некопийности. Поэтому первые я не использовал вообще, а вторые заменил набором деталировки фирмы НеОмега. Кроме того, использовал набор для детализации ниш шасси чешской СМК, в котором также оказались resin-овые «нагруженные» колёса. Колёса с резиноподобными пневматиками выпускает также московский Экипаж, но на фоне грубовато воспроизведенных стоек шасси от Airfix экипажевские изделия выглядят несколько субтильно, пришлось от них отказаться.
Отдельно остановлюсь на пластике. Видимо, из-за чрезмерной упругости материала края деталей получились оплывшими. Пластик мягкий и какой-то «полиэтиленистый» (очень похож на используемый фирмой Roden). При попытке резать расшивку в канавке остаются лохмотья, которые плохо удаляются. Несмотря на это, шкурится и клеится материал отлично.
Интерьер, к моему удивлению, собирался с трудом. Похоже, смоляную деталь «ванной» извлекали из формы ещё не «вставшей», её слегка повело. Пришлось приложить максимум смекалки и аккуратности, отмеривая каждый шаг даже не семь, а семьдесят семь раз. Смоляным деталям интерьера требуется лёгкая подгонка (иначе борта фюзеляжа будет распирать), самостоятельно нужно изготовить козырёк над верхним МФД (многофункциональный дисплей) задней кабины. Этот козырёк хорошо виден на прототипе. Над передней приборной панелью сделал HUD (Head Up Display). Его «раму» вырезал из листового полистирола, экраны – из прозрачной плёнки. Экраны МФД на панелях покрасил Smoke от Tamiya, аналоговые приборы взял из обрезков не использованных когда-то декалей. На подголовную часть кресла предлагается по бортам перевести деколи №№ 114 и 115, а на самом деле это должны быть элементы №№102 и103. Перед сборкой фюзеляжа, кроме «ванной» интерьера, вклеил в нос слегка переделанную (набор был на  Hawk T.1)  смоляную нишу и груз для предотвращения опрокидывания модели на хвост. Фонарь очень толстый, сильно искажает вид интерьера, хорошо бы его заменить на вакуум-формованный. Странно, что об этом не позаботилась НеОмега для «визуализации» своего интерьера. В перегородке фонаря необходимо сделать трапециевидный вырез в нижней части. Можно добавить в интерьер фонаря рукоятки открывания и зеркала заднего вида. На фонаре выполнен пирошнур в виде рельефной канавки. Если эту канавку заполнить акриловой светло-серой краской, получается довольно качественная имитация этого самого шнура. 
Фюзеляж – самое трудоёмкое место этой модели. Перестройку начал с каналов воздухозаборников. Удалил нелепую «заглушку» с дет.122 и 123 и вклеил внутренние «стенки» каналов из листового полистирола. Хотел воспроизвести турбину 1-й ступени компрессора, да вовремя одумался – её в тёмном нутре фюзеляжа разглядеть было бы нереально. Закончив с воздухозаборниками, приступаем к доработке выходов вентиляционных каналов дет.47, - в модели они почему-то «глухие». Снова помог «дошираковский» полистирол - крышки и борта вентиляционных каналов сделаны из него. На правой половине руля направления зачем-то расшивкой показан триммер, которого в жизни нет – заполняем расшивку шпаклёвкой. С правого борта в хвосте очень неудачно сымитирован  патрубок газоотвода, его я переделал из похожей неиспользованной детали от Харриера Hasegaw-ы. Оттуда же позаимствовал АПУ для Sidewinder-ов, расположенных на законцовках крыла, поскольку Airfix сделал их далёкими от реальности. На фюзеляже прототипа в 8 точках размещаются светоотражающие полосы для повышения заметности ночью. Они даны элементами деколи №№164, 165, 166. В жизни эти полосы располагаются в своеобразных «рамках», которых на пластике нет. Выручил набор ФТД Эдуарда под всё тот же Харриер, но можно обойтись и без фототравления, использовать тонкий полистирол. Прозрачные детали 131 и 132 не должны выступать за габариты фюзеляжа, это ошибка. Впрочем, её легко исправить, сточив «головные части» деталей практически «в ноль». Кроме того, эти «крышки» в жизни непрозрачны, закрашены в цвет фюзеляжа. 
На крыле, кроме имеющихся аэродинамических гребней (АЭГ) дет. 82 и 83, нужно добавить небольшие АЭГ ближе к законцовкам. Все АЭГ и ножевые антенны грешат немасштабной толщиной, надо править. Это относится к дет. 80-83, 133-136. Необходимо также доработать расшивку по передней кромке элеронов (углубить и сымитировать профиль). Закрылки я решил установить в выпущенном положении. Для этого нужно удлинить их передние части дет.72, 74 до размаха основных секций дет.71 и 73, а ещё лучше заменить первые самодельными из листового полистирола. Нужно также доработать узлы крепления закрылка дет. 59-64, сделав в них V-образные вырезы.
Стойки шасси, отлитые каждая одной деталью, пришлось разобрать на составляющие и собрать заново, переделав узлы крепления гидроцилиндров. После проделанной работы стойки стали гораздо реалистичнее. ПВД лучше изготовить новый, поскольку в оригинале он имеет переменное сечение по длине, да и длина ПВД должна быть больше. 
Из «подвески» в модели присутствуют 4 ПТБ (по 2 разной ёмкости), 4 ракеты «воздух-воздух» AIM-9X Sidewinder и подфюзеляжный пушечный контейнер. К сожалению, Airfix не сделал подфюзеляжный бак характерной формы, видимый практически на всех фотографиях канадских машин. Поэтому из 4-х вариантов оформления (1 «канадец» и 3 «австралийца») я выбрал для окончательной отделки вариант В  - «юбилейный» борт из 76-й эскадрильи ВВС Австралии. На нём в парадном оформлении присутствуют лишь 2 ракеты на законцовках крыла. Декаль отличная, присутствует полный набор технических надписей, даже для ракет и ПТБ.	
Резюмируя, скажу, что данная модель является неплохим базовым набором, но для получения качественного результата требует приложения некоторых усилий и массу дополнительных материалов/деталировки. Не Тамигава, в общем.

© Геннадий Касяненко 2005

----------

